# What's right with the NDFB intiated amendment?



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

1. ???????????????????????????????

I thought things should be fair and balanced.

Personally I can't think of anything right with it.


----------



## Bad Dog (Jan 20, 2011)

Amen brother! Just keep junking and trashing the constitution until it means absolutely nothing! Hell, I want my own constitutional amendment! I'll try and come up with something just as ludicrous as this one!


----------



## 58504451 (Jan 6, 2006)

Just courious but what do you guys think about the amendment to take oil and gas tax money for wildlife ????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

58504451 said:


> Just courious but what do you guys think about the amendment to take oil and gas tax money for wildlife ????


It's only 5% they should double it.  Just watch the NDFB will be drooling to get their hands on it. Did you see the last part of that? Wildlife my behind. It says used to encourage young farmers. If it's to encourage them to use conservation practices so they don't destroy their own land I guess we will have to support that, but wouldn't it be wise to take care of what you have without incentive? It's like paying me to take good care of my home.

As for what is right with the NDFB amendment, who can tell it's written to conceal. I wonder if the original is in crayon?


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

> Just courious but what do you guys think about the amendment to take oil and gas tax money for wildlife ????


I don't think the constitution is where this belongs either. It is a good idea, as is freedom to farm act but they don't belong in the the constitution. The constitution should be there to protect individuals inherent rights. Not occupational rights and I certainly don't think money distribution belongs as a constitutional amendment. What happens when the oil bust comes? Are we going to have to revise the constitution? I understand there will always be some oil/gas money but the 5% may get so low that the cost of managing it is higher than the benefit of getting it.

Pass a law to accomplish what is wanted but leave the constitution alone.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Not many posts as to whats right with the proposed amendment. Are people sick of the fighting? Is there really nothing right with it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Are people sick of the fighting? Is there really nothing right with it?


Both


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> > Are people sick of the fighting? Is there really nothing right with it?
> 
> 
> Both


Perhaps people simply think 3 previous threads and 42 pages of bashing the org sponsoring it and it's thousands of producer members and individuals supporting it was enough!  :roll:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Perhaps it's your NDFB BS and your verbosity gst that's turning people off? :rock: 
You should always shoot a skunk downwind,,,nicht wahr?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

spent so you are saying the what 8 to 10 people involved in this discussion have been "turned off" by "MY" NDFB BS??? At least I post the FACT they are in favor of phasing out govt subsidies! Heck the American FB org voted to do so as well!!!

As to my "verbousity" in my last post I gave a possible explanation in less than 30 words, I thought perhaps you might appreciate that!!!  Apparently panties are still bunched?? 

Will you still take that liver off my hands??  I'll even have to give it to you as I think perhaps regulations prevent me from selling it! :wink:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I was impressed by your restraint.
Long way to drive for liver,,,throw in half a beef and I'll be there tomorrow.
Heck,,, you can afford it gst! :wink:


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I am not asking for bashing of this bill. I'm asking what is right about this bill. The FACT is you cannot add anything positive to any topic you decide to expound upon.

Here is your chance GST. WOW us with the how's and why's this amendment is needed and the how's and why's it will work.

I hope everyone will refrain from bashing on this thread. There are plenty others out there to bash on.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

swift said:


> I am not asking for bashing of this bill. I'm asking what is right about this bill. The FACT is you cannot add anything positive to any topic you decide to expound upon.
> 
> Here is your chance GST. WOW us with the how's and why's this amendment is needed and the how's and why's it will work.
> 
> I hope everyone will refrain from bashing on this thread. There are plenty others out there to bash on.


Apparently you mean from here on out????? :wink: 

Swift, after 40 some pages if you haven;t understood the intent of this measure, I highly doubt another 40 will help.



spentwings said:


> Actually I was impressed by your restraint.
> Long way to drive for liver,,,throw in half a beef and I'll be there tomorrow.
> Heck,,, you can afford it gst! :wink:


You guys digging into my tax returns now too???


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

FYI, Gst you have not given one bit of evidence as to how this amendment will benefit the ND ag industry. Everything you have stated has been proven wrong.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

swift said:


> FYI, Gst you have not given one bit of evidence as to how this amendment will benefit the ND ag industry. Everything you have stated has been proven wrong.


Ah swift, that is merely your "opinion" and we all know that "opinions" on here do not have to be factual now don't we! :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Swift, forgive me if this is off subject, and please feel free to reword my question.

I think we see the benefit for farmers, and even more so for those who wish to run rampant. The question for us average Joe's is: does this bill have a net benefit for society, or is it a net loss for society?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bulletmaker said:


> The bill is trying to get a foothold in the ag industry to keep the HSUS and other activists from comming in and destroying the ag industry as we now see and have it


If that is true they should have worded the proposed amendment to address animal agriculture. It's the inclusiveness and the no new laws that bothers me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bulletmaker, I can see the problem your having. So can you think of a way we can support you without giving up all controls. I have many relatives and friends who live along the river and worry about drainage and flooding. I don't think there is anyone on this site that doesn't understand the problem you just described. I'm surprised NDFB didn't see the conflict and write that amendment proposed to cover animal husbandry. lets face it PETA isn't going to try to sue you because of the way you mistreat a corn plant.  I thought I better throw in that smile so you didn't misunderstand I'm laughing at PETA not agriculture.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

PETA might not, but what about the church group you mention opposed to genetically modified plants?

How do you suppose we will be able to feed 9 billion people in less than one generation without genetically modified plants?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gst, I agree with you on genetic modified plants. Remember a while back I asked for advise on that. I think it was bigdaddy that gave a very good explanation. Lets not get so angry with each other that we support with debate that which we do not believe. 
I also don't know what a church is doing sticking their nose in a subject like this. It's as if they are becoming turning religion into an environmental movement. Since that's off subject I will answer a PM if you want to talk about that. It's a subject of importance far beyond you or I.

Edit: I was trying to be humorous, but you do have a point.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

plaisnamn, What about a group that has "radical" positions on all food being "organic"? No fertilizers or pesticides of any kind?

Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.

Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?

Who is behind the drive for this proposed legislation?


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

gst said:


> plaisnamn, What about a group that has "radical" positions on all food being "organic"? No fertilizers or pesticides of any kind?
> 
> Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.
> 
> ...


Condescending prick you are. Flexing your "supposed" intelectual superiority again I see! :lol: Yep, there is no way a retired Federal biologist or a healthcare professional could possibly understand the "threats" posed to agriculture. :lol: :lol: Maybe you are just paranoid and are seeing shadows around every corner....ever think of that possibility? I could see how that could happen though when you are used to getting every thing you want and getting a free ride on the gravy train all the way to the bank.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> plaisnamn, What about a group that has "radical" positions on all food being "organic"? No fertilizers or pesticides of any kind?


Well, that's not me, but it looks like an opportunity for a smart farmer to take advantage of a wide open opportunity. When organic was big I know a farmer (not real good personally) that only had half the bushel per acre on wheat, but was paid four times as much for each bushel. Some farmers thought he was crazy, but reality was he was making twice as much per acre. If that's what they want produce it. What ever happened to the old business philosophy that the customer is always right? Isn't that what they are ---- customers?



> Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.


I do understand that, but how much support will you get putting it in a smart a$$ fashion? Now I will hear I am guilty of the same thing. I know that. When are we going to stop pounding on each other and get serious. I hate HSUS, but I can't support guys in any way that think I like HSUS. They can go to ---- well you know where. Now are we at last to a point where we can talk?



> Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?


No, I am not aware of it. I still will not support the NDFB amendment. Would you like the support of your fellow citizens against such a crazy initiative. I would be happy to do that if you don't try to drop your trousers and crap on us hunters some more.



> Who is behind the drive for this proposed legislation?


I have no idea tell me. I think it is ridiculous. How can we fellow citizens support you? Not with the NDFB amendment. I would let them eat you first even if that is not what I want. I don't want them to hurt you, but if it comes down to this legislation or the NDFB legislation I would abandon you not out of revenge or anything, but for my own protection against poor ag practices that may get out of hand. I don't want to see you damaged, but I don't want things out of hand either. I sincerely hope you can stop for a moment and look at it from that point of view. I don't think there is anyone on these threads that want to see you damaged, but we don't want to be damaged either. It appears your not willing to look at that side of the coin. So in all sincerity lets get serious again, stop beating each other, and once again try recover what we North Dakota people had in common 20 years ago. That is not a step backwards, it's a recovery process. Does that make sense? Please don't tell me if I think that way I should go to the nursing home.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> So in all sincerity lets get serious again, stop beating each other, and once again try recover what we North Dakota people had in common 20 years ago





leadfed said:


> gst said:
> 
> 
> > plaisnamn, What about a group that has "radical" positions on all food being "organic"? No fertilizers or pesticides of any kind?
> ...


plainsamn, perhaps you could start on the very site you moderate. :wink: What exactly do you do as moderator here. 

Fying flucks, a$$holes, pricks, indeed nonjuvenile rhetoric designed to get us all "back to where we were 20 yeas ago." :roll:


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

gst said:


> [
> Condescending prick you are. Flexing your "supposed" intelectual superiority again I see! :lol: Yep, there is no way a retired Federal biologist or a healthcare professional could possibly understand the "threats" posed to agriculture. :lol: :lol: Maybe you are just paranoid and are seeing shadows around every corner....ever think of that possibility? I could see how that could happen though when you are used to getting every thing you want and getting a free ride on the gravy train all the way to the bank.


plainsamn, perhaps you could start on the very site you moderate. :wink: What exactly do you do as moderator here. 

Fying flucks, a$$holes, pricks, indeed nonjuvenile rhetoric designed to get us all "back to where we were 20 yeas ago." :roll:[/quote]

Grow up gabe. Words mean things and I meant every word I said. I call a spade a spade when I see one. I was SPOT on again in what I said also. You underestimate everyone but yourself. You put yourself so damn high on a pedastle without realizing a freaking monkey could take over your operation and not fail. Grow some thicker skin gabe and wipe up those tears.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

gst what am I to do with people when I let you get by with so much? Why would you want to go back to that? Do you want to try heal old wounds, or do you want to create as many as possible? Are you on this site as a representative or hear to be a bully? Your response saddens me.
There have been many debates, and when someone reaches out you call it back peddling. When someone reaches out you slap their face. Why? I don't understand that. Has this not gone on long enough for you? It's tiring, but that will not make me say OK, I give up and I will vote for something that may run over me like a truck. 
Are you interested in anything on this site other than protecting yours? Do you care about other people trying to protect theirs? Your response indicates a lack of respect for others. :eyeroll: Does this earth belong to all of us or just those rich enough to buy a piece of it?

If you want to talk about people making things personal that's where I tried to lead it from, but you took it right back there. That is what I tried to do as a moderator and a person.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> gst what am I to do with people when I let you get by with so much?


Plainsamn, I maybe wrong, but please show where I have called anyone an "a$$hole" or a "condescending prick".

So as a "moderator" are you proud of what you allow on here?

plainsman, how many time has it been requested that as a moderator you simply step up, do your job and put an end to the juvenile name calling so we can actually have a "real discussion"?

Everytime what is your response?



Plainsman said:


> So in all sincerity lets get serious again, stop beating each other, and once again try recover what we North Dakota people had in common 20 years ago.


This is what you asked, I replied perhaps by addressing this type of rhetoric would be a good start.



leadfed said:


> Condescending prick you are. Flexing your "supposed" intelectual superiority again I see! Yep, there is no way a retired Federal biologist or a healthcare professional could possibly understand the "threats" posed to agriculture. Maybe you are just paranoid and are seeing shadows around every corner....ever think of that possibility? I could see how that could happen though when you are used to getting every thing you want and getting a free ride on the gravy train all the way to the bank.


So how can I or anyone else take you serious that you wish to have "real discussions" void of this childish crap when you allow it all the time.

So plainsman, how does the above comments from ledfed contribute anything to a "real discussion"?

How does it contribute to "once again try recover what we North Dakota people had in common 20 years ago."?

So why should anyone take you serious that is what you wish when as a moderator you let it happen?

Can you show us where bulletmaker called anyone an a$$hole or "condescending prick"?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well people got so tired of the complaining and whining I see the message for hot topics is "if you can't take the heat get out of the kitchen". You asked what I do as a moderator. Well for one thing I tried to get everyone to stop beating on each other, but some whinny smart *&^ screwed that up. Your smart enough to keep your mouth shut if you really wanted things different. With your last post I am convinced of this. You want people so frustrated that they loose their cool. Then you can sit back as poor Mr nice picked on guy and ask me to boot them. I will waste no more time with you. If you have problems whine to someone else.

Here was your chance to show us what your made of gst. Well, I guess you did. Your sarcasm is as cutting as any insults anyone has cast your way. I think your the only person I know on this site to call anyone a liar and still be here. You have no right to complain about anyone.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I think your the only person I know on this site to call anyone a liar and still be here


Perhaps because it was not a lie! :wink: 
(recall if you will any number of the "please show me" requests over your claims I stated something that you never did "show" because you could not because it was never said)?

plainsman, if you wish to use what ever reasoning to allow people to call others "arrogant a$$holes" and "condescending pricks" so be it. :roll:

So would those terms qualify someone as a "potty mouth"?? :wink:

Have you ever told someone if they continued with a "potty mouth" they would be removed?

I really do not care what discriptive terms people that have never met me use on an website such as this, it is merely being pointed out on occassion to let others to get a glimpse into what the "super moderator" on this website allows to happen.

plainsamn did you ever address what this type of childish name calling accomplished in your stated goal below?



Plainsman said:


> So in all sincerity lets get serious again, stop beating each other, and once again try recover what we North Dakota people had in common 20 years ago.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Twenty years ago on television, the only thing that wasn't faked or fixed was "all star wrestling."


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dont go to snipershide your feels would be really hurt if being called an ******* bothers you.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

KurtR said:


> Dont go to snipershide your feels would be really hurt if being called an @$$hole bothers you.


It all depends on who is calling you one!

A nameless person on an internet site hiding behind their computer, not so very much.

Someone that actually knows me well enough to make an informed call, well I would have to take a look at why they thought that. If it was simply because they disagreed with me over something or if it was actually something that was done to actually measure up to that title.


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

The truth hurt that bad gst where you have to whine like a little kid? You call it juvenile, I call it calling a spade a spade on an adult orientated talk forum. You read the post you wrote again and you will understand why I called you that. Hell, show 100 people that post, none of who have a dog in the fight, and most of them will think the same thing. "condescending prick" hits the nail on the head as far as I'm concerned. No juvenile about it, its plain and simply the truth gabe.

You made an ASSumption the you and your crew knew more than "retired gov't worker" and "medical professional". That is condescending at its finest. Arrogant people drive me nuts...sorry.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

gst said:


> Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?
> 
> Who is behind the drive for this proposed legislation?


No,,,at least I wasn't .
Misdemeanor charges,,,heavy fines,,,psychiatric help yeah,,,, but a felony???


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

leadfed said:


> You made an ASSumption the you and your crew knew more than "retired gov't worker" and "medical professional". That is condescending at its finest. Arrogant people drive me nuts...sorry.


Okay, once again led, here is the "post" inquestion.



gst said:


> Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.


Indeed politely asking comeone to consider that possibly someone that makes their living from agriculture may better understand where the "threats" to agriculture comes from that others who do not is indeed being a "arrogant a$$hole" and "condescending prick" :roll:

Perhasp your personal animousity is yet once again clouding your ability to reason. :wink:

But the simple fact this type rhetoric is allowed and excused on this site says abit about the site itself.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

spentwings said:


> gst said:
> 
> 
> > Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?
> ...


EXACTLY the stance I agree with.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

gst said:


> Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.





leadfed said:


> Condescending prick you are. Flexing your "supposed" intelectual superiority again I see! Yep, there is no way a retired Federal biologist or a healthcare professional could possibly understand the "threats" posed to agriculture





gst said:


> Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?





Plainsman said:


> No, I am not aware of it.


led, apparently a "retired Federal biologist" is not as aware as you may think! :wink:

led, in case you didn't catch it that was "sarcasm" I beleive rightly earned.


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

gst said:


> gst said:
> 
> 
> > Please consider the "point" that those of us directly involved in agriculture pehaps understand a little better were the "threats" to agriculture are coming from than say a retired Fedral biologist or healthcare "professional" may.
> ...


Oh for christ's sake gabe, go feed your cows and then get a hobby. You're going to wear that computer chair out, get carpal tunnel in that beat up thumb of yours and piss your wife off because you are giving your computer more attention than her. :rollin:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

led if it was not so entertaining watching your guys ramblings backpedaling and painting yorselvesin corners I would spend far less time on here. 

Hey as I have said step up and get people to simply tellthe truth regarding agriculture in the process of sharing their "opinions" on this site, and I would have little reason to be here. :wink:

Please?


----------



## leadfed (Oct 19, 2010)

gst said:


> led if it was not so entertaining watching your guys ramblings backpedaling and painting yorselvesin corners I would spend far less time on here.
> 
> Hey as I have said step up and get people to simply tellthe truth regarding agriculture in the process of sharing their "opinions" on this site, and I would have little reason to be here. :wink:
> 
> Please?


Touche'. Have a good weekend.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

> spentwings wrote:
> gst wrote:
> Say are you aware of the new Felony animnal cruely initiative here in ND?
> 
> ...


One of the persons who wants a felony animal cruelty bill is Karen Thunshell from Minot. I believe something was introduced last legislative session but it didn't get out of committee. Undeterred Karen is going to try again. I believe Rep. or Sen. Cory Mock may be introducing something.

Remember Karen Thunshell???? She and her girl friends helped Roger Kaseman, Dick Monson and Plainsman on the fair chase folly by contributing over two thousand signatures for fair chase one and fair chase two. Her niece Tennell Kruse was the girl in the video to vote yes on measure two that was funded by the Humane Society Legislative Fund.

Karen is also the go to person in ND to stop horse slaughter. But nobody on this web forum knows anybody saw anything or heard anything. Blind deaf and dumb.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's not all bad. At least when you and Karen are beating on each other you leave the rest of us alone. Hmm well, I guess you leave some of the rest of us alone. I have an idea why don't you and Karen settle this at 20 paces. I'll pull for both of you. One radical is as bad as another. :rollin:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's what I found in Wednesday's Forum.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> It's not all bad. At least when you and Karen are beating on each other you leave the rest of us alone. Hmm well, I guess you leave some of the rest of us alone. I have an idea why don't you and Karen settle this at 20 paces. I'll pull for both of you. One radical is as bad as another. :rollin:


Nice rhetoric plainsman. :roll:


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/local/g ... mode=story



> Group plans measure to tighten animal cruelty law
> StoryDiscussionGroup plans measure to tighten animal cruelty law
> By NICK SMITH | Bismarck Tribune BismarckTribune.com | Posted: Thursday, February 9, 2012 4:25 pm | (28) Comments
> 
> ...


Hey Plainsman, The Tribune has a forum and the Humane Society people are really giving it heck. You nned to get on there and show them how much you hate them.

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/local/g ... e=comments


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Indeed, it will be interesting to see if the people from this website speak up.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Gst,

I just went over to that tribune comment site,

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/local/g ... e=comments

What you wrote was very very good. And you even signed your name without hiding behind a psuedo-name.

The people on there using screen names are obviously HSUS.

Ok Plainsman, it's your turn.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman,

Gabe just made another post on that Tribune discussions site.

Plainsman, You love to post on these blogs, what seems to be the hold up. Get on there and let'r rip. They are obviously HSUS people on there posting. On here and FBO you pay much lip service about how much you dislike HSUS. It is your turn there buddy.

Plainsman, if you don't get on there soon, some of us may be thinking...........well you know.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Your link doesn't work Shaug. I'm having a difficult time finding it on thier site.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Found it!

http://bismarcktribune.com/news/loc...cle_b49ef77a-536d-11e1-8f51-001871e3ce6c.html

I guess I'm a bit slow this morning.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shaug wrote:


> What you wrote was very very good. And you even signed your name without hiding behind a psuedo-name.


So shaug is your real name??? :rollin:

I was serious about as long as your fighting with them maybe you will leave us alone.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> I was serious about as long as your fighting with them maybe you will leave us alone.


So Bruce that is the extent of your "support" against the anti animal agriculture groups we can count on?

Recall that picture spentwings posted with the guy being cut 1000 times? This proposed measure is an example of one little cut, so as shaug says, you talked the talk about "supporting " agriculture in these instances, now it's time to walk the walk if you expect to have any "credibility" when you claim you "supoort" agriculture.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The sad thing about the Bismarck Tribune site is that many of the posters are not even from ND. The interpretation of animal cruelty by these people is nothing what they claim when trying to pass the law. ND is ranked at the bottom by these organizations, but what is the frequency that this happens in ND compared to those with the felony laws? I was trying to find statistics, but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

According to this site,,, http://media.pet-abuse.com/site_templat ... t-header.g 
There were two cases in ND for the year 2010.
Which leaves me to conclude for ND at least,,,,these people are animal rights activists
trying to get their foot in the door.
But then,,per capita, 2 cases might make us pretty vicious. :lol:


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman wrote,



> So shaug is your real name???
> 
> I was serious about as long as your fighting with them maybe you will leave us alone.


I just looked at that Tribune discussion page and it seems the HSUS people have encountered a snag. They never have the facts on their side and instead pound the table with emotion. How do you beat an activist? Become more active than they are active. Just stick with the truth and the law. Gabe does a very good job at that.

Plainsman, at first glance, I thought you wouldn't miss an opportunity to debate HSUS members. I have since changed my mind. You have lost every debate, legislative bill, arguement and initiated measure that you become involved with.

Maybe it is best if you do not post on that Tribune site.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Plainsman, at first glance, I thought you wouldn't miss an opportunity to debate HSUS members. I have since changed my mind. You have lost every debate, legislative bill, arguement and initiated measure that you become involved with.


Like our pastor always says it's easier to do the wrong thing in this broken world. Always an uphill battle to do the right thing. So I thank you for those thoughts. :thumb:

It's interesting your looking for support now, but were dumping on us just a few posts ago. I even seen gst post on fishingbuddy about hunters and landowners getting along. Imagine that. :wink:

Edit: I just read gst's post. I didn't read the original article, but I will go back and read it. The points gst made were very good.

OK read the article. This was worth a laugh:


> Smith said they also would like to get support from agricultural groups and organizations such as the North Dakota Farm Bureau as well.


That guy has some serious fantasies.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman said,



> It's interesting your looking for support now, but were dumping on us just a few posts ago. I even seen gst post on fishingbuddy about hunters and landowners getting along. Imagine that.


You are reading more into it than what is there. No dumping. Actually sportsmen and landowners do get along quite well. 
Except on this forum, of which you are a moderator. Or provocator.

Plainsman said,



> OK read the article. This was worth a laugh:
> Smith said they also would like to get support from agricultural groups and organizations such as the North Dakota Farm Bureau as well.
> 
> That guy has some serious fantasies.


Actually Smith is female. I did wonder to myself why they included Farm Bureau in that last sentence? Some years ago durring the fair chase folly, I was visiting with Kent French from Bismarck about the HFI. He said what the elk and deer growers should have done is run an opposite ballot measure opposing the fair chase measure. When it all comes down to the wire before election day, everybody is confused. Maybe that is the strategy of the humane society today. I mean they are starting very late in their collection of signatures. I don't think they have enough time and people to pull it off. I mean look back Bruce when you were collecting for the HFI back in 2008. You guys didn't get enough with more time.

Plainsman, the Humane Society put up $150,000 for the HFI. Hypthetically, let's say they do get over 13,000 collected, how much do you think they will spend this year on a campaign? It is economic development for the media. Even if HSUS spends a bunch, and fails to get their measure passed, they may be able to pass along enough misinformation and disinformation (trial by media) to try and stop Farm Bureaus measure.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the best thing to do is clear up the confusion. Most people I talk with think HSUS is the same as their local humane society. The connection to animal rights needs to be made somehow with the average voter. Everyone knows PETA, but HSUS catches them off guard. Even the farmers I talk with are not aware of the nature of HSUS.

I don't think there is that much animal cruelty in North Dakota. If there was we would already have more stringent laws. I think if someone was to skin a cat alive in North Dakota he would have some serious legal problems on his hand. I have never posted on anything but nodak, fishingbuddy, and long range hunter. Do you need to register with the Bismarck tribune to post? With something like this coming up I wish the NDFB wasn't doing their amendment the same year. It's tough debating you fellows about one subject, then turning around and supporting, but that is the thing to do I guess. As long as gst will let me and not put me on the other side just for debate. :lol:


----------

